# Is it just me..? Single- and double-shot difference.



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Not so much a problem as a query on technique I suppose.

My KA is running overpressure, so probably over-extracting anyway, but it's on my list to see if I can adjust the OPV in a similar way to the thread on the Gaggia forum. All other things being equal I get quite a variance between the coffee from the single-shot basket and double-shot. The baskets are the typical shapes and sizes.

Single-shot, I'm using about 6.5g to fill it comfortably. Double takes about 15.75g.

Single comes out generally ok, with the occasional shot having a half-decent crema.

Double pretty much always comes out great. Plenty of really solid, flavoursome crema.

Does this sound like just my lack of technique (shameless noob!) or is this variance fairly typical?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Your experience is normal.

Single shots are very hard to extract correctly. The size and shape of the basket has a something to do with it.

If I need a single I usually pull a double and split into 2 cups


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Single shot baskets are the least-used items in home espresso, second only to the universal plastic tamper


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Thanks, chaps, one less thing to worry about. Are any of the machinery makers looking into single basket design?

Double shot every time it is, then.. zzzzingggg!

Painty.. '

Single shot baskets are the least-used items in home espresso, second only to the universal plastic tamper 









'.. have you been spying on me? :-D

A decent 58mm tamper is also on my list!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree with Painty - never managed to get the same quality of extraction when using a single basket. Makes you wonder why manufacturers supply them. If you want a single shot, best used a double spout portafilter and ditch one....or better still....drink it.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The single shot seems something of an oddity these days. Almost all espresso based drinks, aside from just an 'espresso' seem based on the concept of doubles. Flat white, cappuccino, latte, all have their ratios based on starting with a double, so I guess it's always made more sense to extract in doubles.

In my brain, I really think of a double as being a single. Especially with the bulk of my shots ending towards the ristretto end with fairly low output. I can't think of a time when I needed a single, and if I did, I'd probably just split pour. And drink the single as a straight shot.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

'

'In my brain, I really think of a double as being a single.'.. I am getting to really like this forum!

I'm judging my shots by sight at the mo; now I know the pressure is potentially high it explains why, if I leave the pump going for 25 secs, I get water towards the end of the shot. I now watch for the creamy brown foam to get a bit pale and stop.

My most favoured cup is a 50/50 version of Americano.. is there a name for this?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

hubrad said:


> My most favoured cup is a 50/50 version of Americano.. is there a name for this?


Do you mean 2shots espresso and 2shots water? If so it is a long black

2 shots espresso and 1 shot water is a short black


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Either a single (or henceforth a double..) followed by the same amount of water. Long black, then.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Also don't judge your shots by crema (or lack there of) Next time you make a shot, take a tea spoon and scoop off just the crema and taste it. Yuk! You'll probably change your mind pretty quick about whether it's important or not.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But crema does form an important part of overall mouthfeel of a fully extracted shot.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

It may well form part of the mouthfeel but it's not the be all and end all of a good espresso like a lot of newbs think it is.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

When referring to shots of water for a long black, are we talking standard 28ml shots?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> It may well form part of the mouthfeel but it's not the be all and end all of a good espresso like a lot of newbs think it is.


Absolutely agree, it is only a small part of a complete thing but it is nonetheless important if you wish to experience a full bodied espresso though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Gedeb Yirgacheffe double (not naked filter) I pulled today had very little crema at all but didnt suffer for it. Maybe 2-3mm deep at best

Was the best espresso I have had this year!


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

'sfunny.. I've always liked just the very first sip of the crema. It's a bit like an hors d'oeuvre to the main course to come.

Only the first sip, thought, never more than that.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Regarding crema, I was fortunate to have a chat with Howard Barwick (UKBC finalist then and now a judge!) when he visited my local roaster. He said crema is indicative of the freshness of the beans and that it must always be stirred in before drinking.... and he did just that with an espresso I would have killed to have pulled.... ;-)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't the crema get stirred in the mouth when you sip your espresso?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll always swirl an espresso round in the cup before drinking it to mix in the crema


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

This is great - finally a reason to use my espresso spoon collection!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I dont know what crema taste's like as i take the espresso in a large gulp(almost the whole cup in one go) and throw it around my mouth, just like a wine taste to coat my mouth to release flavours in one hit.


----------

